# Convert MP3 file to text?



## mandeepkaur (Mar 5, 2008)

Dear Sir, 

We want to convert mp3 format files into txt format. Is their is someone knows about some software that will convert these files into txt and save time.

Please tell us that software we will be thankful to you

With Regards
Mandeep Kaur


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

If the mp3 files are an instrumental, what language would you like the result to be in?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I can't even imagine any software that will convert an analog music file into text! I also can't imagine what you'd expect to be in the text file.


----------



## Esbenovich (Nov 6, 2007)

do you want the text singed in the song?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Piece of cake (I'm not sure this will be of much use.)

This is the first few lines of an MP3, opened with Notepad):

ID3 @TPE1 Bing CrosbyTIT2 Swinging on a starTENC Ripped with StreamripperTALB  ÿû&#8217;êòÎ"QObP]E*eæL\¥@
½)&#8240;h§¡0ã'&#8217;sêIs3%[Ý ÒÙp&#8364;!&#8217;6aä&#8218;0A&#376;&#710;d&#8216;&#8221;L1&#8218;²h~A&#8250;Iµ&#8482;TÛ&#8212;ëQ(^³Ëê;$h´Xa!¬Ñ)- Dz¬Û&#8216;åsîûWh&#8225;Ið&#8216;ö"*)a8kÜ¤¬ÎWÆÔ21¤&#8212;ì4Ö(3¼¶P&#8218;&#8230;º*¦aBÅ{3©&#376;Ì¡NªVU2ÈÍ/ÅÞ««âðNï&#8211;i¯F&#8364;&#8240;´Ð&#8221;çnóH&#8216;/½ò1a&#8225;òö}&#8218;&#8230;{0o°wïµü¥?÷¿Ú|EÛ&#8250;
&#376;1íL°³µ¡HdAs»N»^&#8249;ÉÝGJr&#381;Mg(¦Ü¶zÒôLQI&#338;X;¥ÄÃ


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

What key is that in? I have wireless speakers here, and I'm not sure if I am hearing Bing as well as if I had wired speakers.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

It's in ¥ flat, of course.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Say the mp3 was a recording of a meeting. Talking only, not singing or what ever. Maybe the guy needs a transcription of the meeting. So some sort of voice recognition thing (same concept as ocr, except for talking).

I am just speaking hypothetically Just remember a few years ago I had hours of interviews saved as mp3's which I had to then painstakingly listen to and type up for my research project. At the time I remember thinking it would be pretty cool if such a thing existed.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Well, such a thing exists Cara - called a secretary.....


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Ha, ha, ha...


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Actually, if Cara's guess is right and what you want mandeep is essentially a transcription, something like Dragon NaturallySpeaking might be able to work for you if you played the mp3 for it - but only in a limited sense, for it has to be trained to vocal nuances, and multiple speakers will muddle the results. If the mp3s are all, of, say a professor you are going to the classes of, or are your own notes to yourself, the odds of it working get better - especially if it is you, for you can train the program first, then play the mp3s.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Mind you, the secretary may be easier to train


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Hmmm, never tried to train a secretary....how does one do that? Treats and a rolled up newspaper?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Actually, I always thought it was vocal mp3 files that Mandeep was talking about. But since s/he was never very clear, and never got back to us to clarify, I allowed my humor to show through (such as it is) and purposefully bend the direction of where this headed. It was all preposterous to even consider the conversion of songs to lyrics. But it was all in fun.

Mandeep, if you are reading any of this, you really ought to consider coming back with some more detail. Otherwise ... who knows where else we are going to drag this topic (all in fun, of course).


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I was hoping to convert "CHUCKY'S ANIMATED THEME" from Child's Play....


----------

